# Sugar while at the gym



## truelyfreespirit (Jun 30, 2014)

Is it ok to drink a sugary red-bull half way through your workout ?


----------



## losieloos (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah it's ok.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2014)

If it keeps your training intensity up go for it.


----------



## Oldebull (Jun 30, 2014)

Sure, it's okay. The carbonation and syrupy texture would make me want to puke while working out, but that's individual.

Have you tried a mix of Gatorade and BCAAs while lifting? Once again, it's individual, but that is my go to sugary workout drink.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 30, 2014)

I could only drink water during training anything else turns my stomach to bricks


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 30, 2014)

I drink gatorade through most workouts...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 30, 2014)

....drink a cup of black coffee instead before working out.

Or its that's not your thing. Go to your local store and pick up "no-doz"  200mg caffeine pills. One before working out and your great.


----------



## snake (Jun 30, 2014)

20 oz. coffee on the way in, water as needed during a workout.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 30, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I could only drink water during training anything else turns my stomach to bricks



I pretty much get dehydrated just walking into the gym, lots of water!


----------



## anewguy (Jun 30, 2014)

I wouldn't drink a red bull during workout. I can see how it would be okay though... But why not use a less unhealthy option like the fellas above are suggesting. I prefer to carb up before lifting and maybe throw in a preworkout mix. But watch that heart rate if you're doing cardio.


----------



## kindanewtothis (Jul 6, 2014)

You could try eating a handful of dates throughout your workout. Very sweet and useful for carb loading and as a pre-workout too.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jul 6, 2014)

I used to drink gatorade but they're formula isn't the same anymore...they focus more on what it taste like so they can sell more...gatorade can and will dehydrate the **** out of you if you're not consuming enough water along side it.

But the question, yes...I know quite a few that drink red bull at the gym.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh the perspiration that would cause me!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 7, 2014)

snake said:


> 20 oz. coffee on the way in, water as needed during a workout.



10oz coffee for me on the ride in

32oz of water n 10g bcaa during workout.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 7, 2014)

I would keep the sugar to before workouts... my favorite "pre-workout supplement" was about 15-20 sour patch kids with 100-200mg caffeine. A standard size cup of coffee will have about 80 or so mg of caffeine, I have found that 200mg is my max and works very well. For me, I would say definitely use something, no point in wasting a workout, especially if you are not feeling up to it.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 7, 2014)

I buy powdered Gatorade use one scoop of it one scoop of my nutraplanet bcaa's in a half gallon of water works good tastes ok


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 8, 2014)

Caffeine pills are a lot cheaper brother. Or like Snake said a good old cup of coffee.

Sugar is fine.  I use dextrose post workout.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2014)

im old school.I believe in sugar only postworkout


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 9, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I buy powdered Gatorade use one scoop of it one scoop of my nutraplanet bcaa's in a half gallon of water works good tastes ok



x2 for Nutraplanet bulk BCAAs! 20 oz coffee with some raw honey pre-workout, scoop of BCAAs and a gallon jug of water intra-workout.


----------



## amore169 (Jul 9, 2014)

I drink a red bull while working out.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 9, 2014)

I went to coffee only also about 7 months back. Glad I did.


----------



## truelyfreespirit (Jul 9, 2014)

I thought if u had sugar before working out, u would crash shortly after starting your workout ?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 9, 2014)

[video]https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4Q3ywwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DBA5  3OKso-4Q%26feature%3Dkp&ei=i5-8U7vDMo2kyAS7kILQCQ&usg=AFQjCNFwNkaMR-D12QJKnNUcxIMtBUCo5w&sig2=JI6ZwCbJ0JCAYmVycNqpCQ&bvm=bv.70138588,d.aWw[/video]


----------



## truelyfreespirit (Jul 9, 2014)

It appears to be a broken link m8.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 9, 2014)

Link works for me. It's all up to you. If you like sipping red bulls during working out that's fine. But like others stated there are some other alternatives. I don't crash with coffee like I used to with some pre-workouts and once I get a little boost from the coffee initially and get in the gym lifting Im G2G. My blood work showed that my liver values would also be elevated from using pre workout (1MR) and why not just cut it out if I really don't need it or the damage. Caffeine pills would still keep me too wired even hrs after lifting so I don't use them either. 

"You got that sugar!"


----------



## JackC4 (Jul 9, 2014)

truelyfreespirit said:


> Is it ok to drink a sugary red-bull half way through your workout ?



I used 2scoops of c4, I drink 1 before and 1 in the mid workout if I need it


----------



## truelyfreespirit (Jul 9, 2014)

Ha ha ha JOMO .. I have been working out for about 40-60 mins each time at the gym 5 times a week during this first cycle I have been on. I work out very intensely. I have quite a lot of time on my hands as I'm self employed care free. I would quite like to work out a little more really but from what most people say that would be over doing it right ?.. I only thought that if I had some sugar toward the end of my work outs maybe I could add another twenty minutes onto each work out without over doing it. That was the theory anyway. What if u lower the work out intensity. Can u work out for two hours then without over doing it ? Does anyone have a protein shake half way through a workout ?... Would that help in regards to not overdoing it ?


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 9, 2014)

Honey pwo is good also!


----------



## Yatz77 (Jul 9, 2014)

My favorite pw meal is cup of oatmeal, milk, honey, and natural peanut butter. And a banana .


----------

